
How This Teenager Turned a $500 Ad into $7M Overnight - gerosan
http://www.inc.com/heather-wilde/how-this-teenager-turned-a-500-ad-into-7-million-overnight.html
======
imaginenore
Any recommendation based on "went viral" is almost entirely useless. You might
as well recommend buying lottery tickets.

